# Training beyond Paramedic



## SuperstarInTheMaking (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello all. I am currently enrolled in my local community college and am on track to take all the basics. I'm currently taking chemistry and Medical Terminology and I'll be starting A & P I next semester. I have not officially declared a major but I was planning on Paramedic Technology. I had a few questions though?

1. Is it a good idea to go into this field vs. another medical area. It seems to be the area I have the most interest in and thus far I'm psyched at the idea.

2. I have the opportunity to test for my EMT-B halfway through the program. Should I wait or would it be beneficial to find a three month course and get certified in the meantime?

3. I know this is jumping the gun but what other certifications or areas of specialty would make a paramedic more desirable and given a possibly higher wage?

4. Does anyone know how much paramedics are generally paid in the Philadelphia area?  I'm not looking to become rich however I want to be able to allow my wife to be a stay at home mom for my daughter and other future children. I do this now on a meager retail salary but we just BARELY get by. I think anything would be an improvement. I guess I'm trying to get an idea of how much can potentially be made as a paramedic. I have long term goals of becoming a PA but as we know, sometimes plans get derailed and things don't happen that way, so I'm viewing the paramedic position as my "bread and butter."

Thanks for any help. I lurk the forums alot and while I don't contribute (mostly due to lack of personal experience) I enjoy your posts and value your opinions.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 6, 2009)

SuperstarInTheMaking said:


> Hello all. I am currently enrolled in my local community college and am on track to take all the basics. I'm currently taking chemistry and Medical Terminology and I'll be starting A & P I next semester. I have not officially declared a major but I was planning on Paramedic Technology. I had a few questions though?
> 
> 1. Is it a good idea to go into this field vs. another medical area. It seems to be the area I have the most interest in and thus far I'm psyched at the idea.
> 
> ...



You won't make anywhere near enough in the Philly area to allow your wife to stay home. The only way is to go the firemedic route. There are plenty of depts in the MD/DC/NOVA area that pay well. Alexandria Fire and EMS do have single role medics, and they start in the mid 40's/yr. Their schedule is sweet. It's 24's as WOOWOOOO. You would need to travel only twice per week to work there. Plenty of time to work other jobs.

The only other related field that offers a similar schedule is that of a flight medic. Speaking of that, you could join the MD state troopers and apply to the flight medic program. They compensate at over 70 grand/yr, last time I checked.

No one really cares what additional certs you have past what they require as a condition of employment. Most places pay only what they absolutely must to keep an active applicant pool. 

If going into the fire service isn't for you, exploring other professions in the health field would be a much better idea. Alternatively, you and your wife could move somewhere more suitable to your lifestyle regarding cost of living and yearly salary, if you're dead set on going the medic route.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually, here's their pay scale:  http://www.mdsp.org/downloads/salary_scale_2008

Alex medic schedule:
http://alexandriava.gov/fire/info/default.aspx?id=5086


----------



## SuperstarInTheMaking (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, relocating is definitely an option. I've been in Delaware my entire life, just outside PA, but there's nothing really tethering me here. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 46Young (Sep 6, 2009)

If you go the medic route, you can check out Lee County EMS
http://www.lee-ems.com/ems/

They're legit. My Lt visits friends in Ft Myers often, and I've been told that the housing market took as bad of a dump as anywhere else, so you can pick up a sweet deal if you're so inclined. a couple of co-workers from NY were hired there back in '07 for BLS, so it wouldn't hurt to apply. They don't hire very often, so stay vigilant.

Southwest Ambulance in AZ looks legit as well. 
http://www.swambulance.com/
It's a private third service 911 with a PENSION. If you've read any of my posts, I go on ad nauseum about the importance of having a good defined benefit retirement.

Close to home, you could look into the Second Alarm Rescue Squad.
http://www.sars.org/
I don't know much about the agency, but it's reasonably close to Philly.

Just some ideas about where to work if you're inclined to relocate. Medic417 posted some decent entry salaries for that agency in Texas. You could look into that as well.

Be careful taking a position in South Carolina. Read the thread about SC EMS in regards.

If you want to go fire, consider that I'm in my second year at Fairfax county Fire Rescue, my base is over 56 grand(19.43/hr based on 56 hours/wk) 182.59 per pay period in cert pay, along with $2/hr to ride as an engine medic, and $3/hr to ride the medic unit. That's actually about 67,000/yr as a base. My capt (only three promotions above my level) has 12 years or so in, and makes over $38/hr. That's double my hourly. We're quite comfortable here with housing prices in the upper 100k's to mid 200k's with property and an excellent school system. My wife doesn't need to work.


----------

